# How to Fire an External Flash with a D80 or D90



## Roger3006 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I am stumped again.  I am shooting with a manual studio flash.  I have a hot shoe to PC adaptor on a D80.  How do I tell the camera to fire the flash.  Also, will it work with Control my nikon?

Thank yall very much and have a great weeken.

Grits


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2012)

Option #1: Run a cord from the PC adapter to your studio flash. FlashZebra.com: Screwlock PC Sync Cords

Option #2: Use a wireless radio trigger Wireless Trigger - Gadget Infinity


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything is wired.  Nothing happens when I fire the camera.  I have monkeyed with the settings with no luck.  What shoud the settings be on he camera.

Grits


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, the camera should be in manual mode...but that doesn't matter in terms of making the flash fire.  If you have the cable attached to the camera it should be triggering.

What flash/strobe to you have?  How is the cable attached to it?  

Do you know for certain that the cable is sound?  Flash cables and PC connections are notorious for being faulty.


----------



## ShootFL (Mar 30, 2012)

I highly recommend these. They don't break the bank and they do what they are supposed to. I just got them and i am very pleased.

Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000: Camera & Photo


----------



## myko5 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have used the Cactus V4 triggers that Big Mike has suggested. I used them on my D5000 and my D90. They misfire once and a while, but I think they are decent enough for the average enthusiast. I used them to fire a SB-600 and AB 800's. If your interested, I might actually sell my triggers as I just got a cybersync set with the gear I just bought.

The D90 does have commander mode on it, I have used it successfully on my SB-600. I have yet to try it with my AB 800's but I assume it would function the same. I guess all that would matter is that your flash has the optical slave.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 30, 2012)

Are these studio strobes or speedlights in a studio?  D80 has a built in commander mode that can activate compatible Nikon flahes.  You can also set the strobes/flashes on optical mode and use the popup flash to activate them.


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Everyone, 

After fightijng the settings for an hour, I changed everything back to manual, turned the plug around going into the power pack and it worked fine. This one in on me.

I am going to look hard at a wireless system. My D90 is being repaired because I tripped on the USB cable shooting theathered. I should have blamed that on on the the dog but it was all me. I do not need anymore cables to trip over or cause problems. I date back back as far as the old Honeywells so I can attest that PC cables are problematic.

This is the first time I have used real studio equipment and I am already spoiled. Real strobes and a studio stand makes life much easier.

Will any of the wireless triggers work with a Norman 2000D?

Thank you all again for all your advice and have a great weekend.

Roger


----------

